# parlor to Birmingham



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have hear and saw people breeding parlor to birmingham roller. WHY!? 

why would they breed parlor? they don't stop rolling! i have saw many bird die due to this. i saw a very very pretty bird die today in front of me ...


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

A lot of people cross parlor rollers to Birmingham rollerss to increase the distance rolled in the air. 
The first cross will usually roll down. 
The next cross back to a Birmingham roller usually produces deep rollers with ok control and some roll downs.
I have never done crossed them, but have talked to about half a dozen people who have and have owned birds from both the first and second crosses.
Keith


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so they do that just so the pigeon roll deeper? 
what if they die? they dont mind if some do?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

They usually don't fly the first cross.
Some people don't care or think it is worth the risk.
Keith


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Once you introduce another breed into your rollers you dont have pure stock anymore. Once you cross that bridge it opens another can of worms. Not only do you get the genes that you wanted,you also get the genes that another breed has that dont neccessarily contribute to performance of your rollers. It opens a panoply of breeding problems that pop up unexpectedly.


----------

